# BBQ Deer Ribs



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 lb deer ribs trimmed
1 cup apple cider vineger
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 tbls of olive oil
1/2 cup of catsup
1/4 tsp pepper
1 tsp miced garlic
1 tsp liquid smoke


Parboil deer ribs in large saucepan for 2 1/2 hrs changing water once during cooking and cool. 
Trim any fat and place ribs in baking dish. Combine remaining ingredients in a bowl and mix well. Pour over ribs. Simmer, covered, over low heat for 2 hrs basting frequently and adding water IF necessary. 

Serves 4. Serve with wild rice.


----------

